# Letting go...



## Rycharde (Jun 28, 2007)

Well my birds love each other, and they hate me. They growl and lash out at me and run away so I think they should be let out in a flock because they have no more love for humans. Its not fair to keep them if they want to go right?

So they're both great fliers and fully healed...theres a huge flock at the park and lots of people feed them. 

Once I let them go they'll be gone, no catching them if they're not accepted to the flock, no second chances so I'm a bit scared, they've been caged up...but are tough and fear humans so.... should I bring them to the park?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Going to have to go back to your first posts and re-read these birds' stories to answer your question.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, I guess a question's in order: Was Seph a full grown adult when you got him? That is to say, was he making it on his own "out there" before you picked him up from his brush with whatever it was that knocked out his wing feathers?

Pidgey


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Rycharde, I'd like to tell you that you are the only person ever who is pecked
at, wing-wacked and poo-ed upon where pigeons are concerned, but this wouldn't be so. They seem to get especially cocky when leaving their jouvenile
status behind, I guess somewhat like humans. Seems they've been w/you for
some time now and learned to rely on regular food and clean water, they've
basically been pampered as opposed to fending for themselves in feral life.

If you do a release, best not to just go there and let go....Little Bird has a great
description of a soft release but I can't find it. I've pm'ed Little Bird to see what happened to that post. In the meantime, here is a link to the Resource
Section on release criteria:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=11919

You can go over the list of criteria, and see if you believe they meet the
criteria for release, then the question of how best to release can be
dealt w/separately.

Rest assured though, they are just full of themselves right now, and don't
hate you at all. They are just being their pigeon selves.

fp


----------



## Rycharde (Jun 28, 2007)

Ok so I'm at a crossroads here again with that. And no trust me the birds hate me. They try to kill me while I'm handling them. They fly off into walls and I cant catch them for the life of me. When I do they hurt themselves trying to get away. 

The park where I found them has over 300 birds. The temp is not too cool here yet...thats why I was thinking now not later. I have to move to an apartment. A two bed. With two kids, emergence evac and will have to stay in a hotel for a while.

Even with all the work I've done here to keep it clean the building has a severe roach issue. Every unit around me...full of them. So the just keep coming in droves from other units. 

I need to move, now. Can't let the birds keep my family from finding shelter, time to find them a new home.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, Rycharde, it's not really hate, you know. Usually, when they grow up, they just want to fulfill their own lives and they don't maintain the types of everlasting familial relationships that we usually do. There's just no way that they can expect their children to support them and take care of them in their last years so there's no point in keeping the relationship up except as flock watchfulness.

Yes, it'd be better if you could "soft-release" them. No, you probably don't have that option. Life's hard, ain't it? The reason why I asked you earlier if you thought Seph had "made it on his own" for any significant time "out there" was because it'd mean that he might be able to survive a release okay. Zion's another story. If they stayed together and Zion could learn from Seph, then Zion's got a chance. Frankly, that's all they've ever got and if they've got serious attitude then they've got more chance than normal. If you've got to let them go, they stand a far better chance if they're mean than if they're too nice.

Pidgey


----------



## Rycharde (Jun 28, 2007)

You're totally right Pidgey. Seph was an adult when I got him/her and they stick to each other like glue. Zion will get mad at me if I touch Seph and chase after me in the cage when I pull Seph out. I used to place the flightless Seph on the cage top and take Zion out to handle and clean the cage etc and then he would just take off and fly to Seph. They're inseparable. They're constantly trying to get out of that cage and hurting themselves at it I bet! They hate it here I'm sure. I love them, so I want them to be happy.

So this is what I thought of. Taking the rest of the seed I have which is a good amount, going to the park and attracting the flock... And then putting them together into it?

Does that work? I'm so sick with worry I love these guys...*cries*


----------



## Royaltypigeon (May 22, 2005)

Rycharde,
You have an attachment toward your birds that I once had,, and wished I still did.. Now you're makin me cry..
I trust you will do the right thing for each and every bird you have...
Gary H.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Rycharde, letting go responsibly is fine, letting go irresponsibly, is not.
Please make sure that these youngsters, full of them selves, are not
punished for being full of themselves. They just can't help it.

fp


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Rycharde, are they both flying well? If so, I would take them to the park and release them but carry food there for several weeks (or forever  ).


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Rycharde, are they both flying well? If so, I would take them to the park and release them but carry food there for several weeks (or forever  ).


I agree. Support them in the park.


----------



## Rycharde (Jun 28, 2007)

I always feed the birds in that park  
They're my daily entertainment and I see them more than I see my own birds!

They aren't just full of themselves, they try to get away from me out of the cage with such ferocity. If I were (and I would never) to hold them by a foot or wing they would tear it off to fly free from me.

I'm confident Seph will be ok. I'm confident Zion will stay with Seph.

I want to take all the birds home away from dangers...but I gave them another chance at life. Its time for them to take it.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

It's bittersweet, but it sounds like they have the spunk and will to make it. You have been a gracious and wonderful foster parent but I guess it's time to say good-bye to them as live-ins. I'll bet they'll remember you.

Let us know how it goes -- with you and with them.


----------

